# Multi-console cartridge dumper



## nitrostemp (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey guys, 

Recently got into the N64 games world, decided to checkout a N64 reproduction cart.
I works just like an original cart. then i found out that you can rewrite these carts.
So i decided to go thru the process of buying PCB and components.
You can use this dumper PCB with SNES,N64,GBA,GB,GBC, Sega mega drive/genesis.
Checkout this video of me dumping the first Pokemon stadium game that was only released in japan. 
I'm considering building around 20 of these and offering them for a price lower than the retrode which does a little less than what this can do.


source:
https://github.com/sanni/cartreader


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 11, 2018)

That's pretty awesome


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 11, 2018)

the first one i put together too 5 hours, mostly cause i was a bit of a soldering rookie.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 13, 2018)

here i have a video of it reflashing a repro of mario 64 with the updated rumble version of mario 64.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 13, 2018)

Holy crap this is awesome!

I'm sure there are a few people on here that will buy these in a heartbeat.

You might want to put this in the WTS section.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2018)

How much do you plan to sell them.
I think this will be a very neat tool for in me gamestore.

Oh, do you also plan on a feature that can wipe save games?


----------



## nedron92 (Feb 13, 2018)

I would like you buy one^^. I have an Retrode (bought it many many years ago) at home and like to use it. 
But the support to read/write N64 and GBA roms/saves is a very nice point to have this too.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 13, 2018)

im considering $70 aud plus postage. which would include gb/gba adapter and snes slot.

also in regards to save you can dump/upload saves so you probably could get a blank save and upload it that way.

I'm about a month away from getting everthing i need to have a 100% build.


----------



## aea (Feb 13, 2018)

Nice. Is there any possibility to add a NES adapter to this? That would complete the whole Nintendo cartridges family.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 24, 2018)

at the moment i don't know if the nes woulpd be adaptable, but i will send the dev a message and see what the likly hood is..

also i should have 3 units ready to sell in 3ish weeks, just waiting on the snes slots and a small issue with reflashing N64 repro games.


----------



## DSAndi (Apr 4, 2018)

Im more interested in the parts. I already have the needed arduino but ordering the other parts is not that simple. The PCBs and cart slots are often only sold in bulk. That means if i want to oder me the PCBs from the factory i need to buy more then one of each and the cart slots 10 while i only need 1 of each aswell.
Then again i have no real use for it. My N64 games i can backup with my CD64plus and i dont own other carts from the other systems it supports anymore.
So in the end i would build one for cheap and not use it much ( mostly if it works ) or just dont build it because the amount of spare parts and money would be to high when ordering myself.


----------



## Knight of Time (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi, I've actually looked up some information about the cart reader, and seeing as you got the parts and PCB (you still have some of the stuff left, am I right?), I wish to ask you a few questions please.

First of all, do you have a clock generator (which is required for this cart reader to be able to dump SNES games with the SA-1 chip, as well as read/write data from/to those games)?

Second, can you make one of these cart readers so that it has just the SNES slot (with SA-1 support as I have a Super Mario RPG cartridge) and Nintendo 64 slot?

Finally, if the first two questions are yes, could you give me a price for the cart reader with my specifications, please?  I'm based in Canada so I generally go by Canadian dollars.

Anyway thanks in advance.


----------



## DSAndi (Sep 29, 2018)

So i managed to build one now, i just didnt care when i build it. Sourcing the parts was quite easy, its told in the Wiki.
For the PCBs, smd parts and PIC i bought them from someone that did order them for himself but had some left because of bulk orders.
I also used the clockgen but not the adafruit one, instead i bought a china clone from ebay for 6€.

So basicly the whole thing was kinda cheap for me.
PCBs with shipping 5€
SMD and 3d printed parts plus shipping 8€
Cart slots ( SNES,MD,GBA,N64 ) 11€ 
display 2€
SD reader 1€
Arduino with shipping 9€
Clockgen 6€

Total 42€  

Note building em is not that easy and takes some time. You will need some tools to accomplish this.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 5, 2020)

just got a decent soldering iron and built the latest version of this


----------



## Knight of Time (Feb 7, 2020)

Looks pretty cool...are you gonna consider building a cart reader in the future that has SA-1 read/write working without the need of a switch?  sanni (of the Arduino forums) is planning on removing the CLK0 and CLK1 switches and rewiring the functions for them so that they are always active, though I have no idea when he's gonna actually get around to doing that.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jul 4, 2020)

Where could i buy a complete as possible pre-built set?


----------



## CMDreamer (Jul 4, 2020)

JaapDaniels said:


> Where could i buy a complete as possible pre-built set?



+1

And how much would I need to pay for it?

Great device!

Even if most, if not all, the cartridges have been dumped and available, this is very useful for reflashing some of them.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 7, 2021)

CMDreamer said:


> +1
> 
> And how much would I need to pay for it?
> 
> ...


found a seller: https://www.fingercramp.com/shop/gaming/console/sanni-cart-reader/
kinda pricy: $249.99, and out of stock... but they seem to still make them every once a while


----------



## FCE (Nov 17, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> found a seller: https://www.fingercramp.com/shop/gaming/console/sanni-cart-reader/
> kinda pricy: $249.99, and out of stock... but they seem to still make them every once a while


www.fullcircleembedded.com


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 18, 2021)

FCE said:


> www.fullcircleembedded.com


finally a store that does it as supposed, it looks proffessional this way!
it seems a little new, no reviews yet...
but i might give it a go when i get my payslip.


----------

